# Cherry Trees



## laynes69 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have at least a dozen cherry trees. 1 is a White Cherry, and the rest are black hart cherries. This and every year the cherries dont get any size to them. Some trees are huge (Tall) Some are small. Is there any way to prune them down or something to allow the cherries to grow in size. Also this year over half the cherries had damage to them. I would like to be able to get large cherries and not kill myself trying to pick them. These trees have never been touched, what Can I do?


----------

